# Have you ever used mac_mls, mac_biba, mac_lomac ?



## bryn1u (May 19, 2020)

Hey guys,

I'm preparing to use those security MAC features. I'm using very intensive mac_bsdextended and what can I say it so f... cool. It resembles Apparmor a little bit.
MAC has been implementing since FreeBSD 5.0 if my memory doesn't deceive me. The problem is that there is a huge lack of those features. I can say it's only "mentioned" about it. My questions is: have you ever used it before? If "yes" could you share to me with your knowledge and might drop any personal examples? Where it might be use? In what situations is it the best use it? 

I would be really graceful for your help,

Best regards,
Thanks,


----------

